
Microsciky32: 32-bits CPU Open Source Micro Size Quadcopter Drone - wolframio
https://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2016/09/25/micro-scisky-the-32bits-open-source-brushed-flight-controller/
======
fulcrumseven
thank you. As i try to fumble through the paces of learning LOS acro mode im
interested in this FC and seeing its small size is defiantly an eye opener to
its capabilities.

